# Is there anyone on APS I haven't had a go at yet?



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

If you could give me your names I will add you to the list and see when I can make an appointment for you.
I'm not going anywhere for a while so im sure I can do everyone by the end of the year.
Double dipping wont be tolerated and will be dealt with by a locum.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Spewin, i wanted another go!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I am unsure But i am always ready for some fun :lol: :wink:


----------



## steve6610 (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

hi,
add me to your list, but while i've missed out so far, i've enjoyed reading others getting it from you, :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

give it to Ether, he needs a bit of a shake up.


----------



## playwell (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I feel I got a weak bit of crap from you.  

I'm sure you could do better, being tha A hole that you are!! :lol:


----------



## Retic (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I'm new here but I have broad shoulders, give it your best shot.


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

There's a couple new members that only joined up in the last coulpe of days. I don't think you've got to them yet.


----------



## Jadey (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Not meee


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I've been here for a while and you haven't had a go at me yet. Why not?????


----------



## rockman (May 6, 2005)

Well , i know that i'm only new and don't comment that much , but Hell , give it your best shot !! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



craig.a.c said:


> I've been here for a while and you haven't had a go at me yet. Why not?????



I think its cause you are from Junee, you have enough to worry about!!! LOL


----------



## Fuscus (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

You haven't hard a go at me yet, proberly because you lack the _cojones_ 
lots and lots of  and hope you have a sense of humour


----------



## diamond_python (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I am still untouched as well. Looks like there is a small army of us that have not had any abuse!!


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I see a few people really trying for seconds. Ive looked at the membership list and its quite large and if there is time we'll run through a few second timers. Playwell yor being greedy as i did you recently though obviously you werent satisfied and Im sure I had a dig at Fuscus the other day but dont worry I get round to all of you soon. Maybe you havent said anything stupid yet Craig or more likely I missed it. That avatar Mick, I replied to the ad but the cats was already gone. The rest of you just sit tight. It will happen.
ps, dont assume that this is a joke thread.


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I barrack for St.Kilda - I'm off limits :wink: You can't turn on your own!


----------



## diamond_python (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> ps, dont assume that this is a joke thread.



ha ha ha (oops, sorry. Wrong thread)


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I saw your name pop up there Moose and I thought I was going to have to disappoint you but should have known better.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



Teamsherman said:


> I think its cause you are from Junee, you have enough to worry about!!! LOL



You got a problem with Junee Sherman??? :? :wink: :x


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

What? you dont Craig. Just wait your turn.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



peterescue said:


> What? you dont Craig. Just wait your turn.



Don't you start to Peter. I would rather live in Junee then ****ney... I mean Sydney.


----------



## diamond_python (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Melbourne is the place to be!!!!!


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Ive been to Junee, Didnt stop, tried too but kept overshooting.

Seriously though, I'd love to move out of Sydney but my wife was born here and likes being close to her family. I want to move to western Samoa.


----------



## hugsta (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> I would rather live in Junee then ****ney... I mean Sydney.



What did I say to offend you........So you just pick on all the ppl from Sydney eh!!! 

I suppose that kind of behaviour is acceptable from inbred towns like Junee, wherever the hell that is. Not that anyone really cares... ;-)

If you need a hand Pete, let me know. It seems you have many ppl wanting some abuse....LOL


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Huggy, the words "abuse" and "hand" in the same quote suits you well!!!


----------



## hugsta (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Is that like the self abuse you give yourself????;-)


----------



## rodentrancher (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Well he could pick on an old Granny(4 grandies) from the backblocks of Renmark, but I haven't given him anything to pick on me for yet! LOL! I'm the most inoffensive person, and don't like arguments.


----------



## bwana (May 7, 2005)

*Is there anyoneone on APS I haven't had at yet?*

Pilbara Pythons?
They like it!


----------



## rodentrancher (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

What's the problem Peter? Do you have SOL today??


----------



## Stevo (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

I think if you are going to have a go at the whole list the least you could do is add your picture to the rogues gallery. People might want to see the mug of the person going them.
ps....( i also barrack for St.kilda)


----------



## Bouncer (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

I think you had a go at me once, can't remember. I read stuff, I giggle and forget.


----------



## Kenshin (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

lol peter u havent had a go at me..... and here ill give u sum ammo..... i hate football! a game where men love to touch eachother mmmm mmm fun......... lol


----------



## Retic (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

AFL is definitely a girls game, I agree there.


----------



## Kenshin (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

lol woo hoo boa jump on the lets give crap to afl train..... 

hows the veranids goin mine stoped breeding cuzz imoved


----------



## playwell (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

Hey!, dont leave ARL out of it.

The biggest bunch of meatheads grabbing & pulling eat other.

The stupid game is all about throwing the ball so a big hairy man can grab another hairy man. 

Why dont they just cut the crap out and just get a hotel room.

:twisted: That should bug someone :twisted:


----------



## dobermanmick (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

Have you ever heard of Foreplay ? :? :lol:


----------



## Retic (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

I agree, the ONLY decent ball game is Rugby Union. The others are for girls and don't get me started on Soccer.


----------



## Retic (May 7, 2005)

*Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

LOL.

The varanids are all doing well, 2 Ackies still full of eggs. The others are eating like pigs, you gotta love monitors.



Kenshin said:


> lol woo hoo boa jump on the lets give crap to afl train.....
> 
> hows the veranids goin mine stoped breeding cuzz imoved


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

You're all mad.


----------



## indicus (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

I agree Jenny, especially the guy who posted this thread........Whatsisface????


----------



## peterescue (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

Wugby Union old chap, spiffing. Put on the old Countwy Woad outfit and jump in the Wange Wover and lets go. Go Bwumbies. 
Wow, the list is still really long.


----------



## Retic (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

You really are very strange and not in a good way.


----------



## Fuscus (May 8, 2005)

*Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*



boa said:


> I agree, the ONLY decent ball game is Rugby Union.


Is that the game where three men try and push two men up another mans a... ?


----------



## Retic (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

No, thats League


----------



## Kenshin (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

lol rofl..... football in general sucks in my oppinion


----------



## peterescue (May 8, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*



boa said:


> You really are very strange and not in a good way.



You can try and flatter me but I'll get to you eventually.


----------



## Craig2 (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Bring it on peter u will need some 1 to rescue u mate.


----------



## Gregory (May 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Gerry (May 8, 2005)

hahaha never a truer word said greg!


----------



## peterescue (May 8, 2005)

How much did you read before you figured that out?


----------



## optamistic (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Not me yet and must I say that I am a teapotl getting getting asked to go at them and then you go at them so once again I am a teapot


----------



## peterescue (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

mmm, double post, Call the doctor.


----------



## peterescue (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Was that supposed to be a sentence.
Was it supposed to impart some sort of information or was it like one of those Japanese T SHIRTS where unrelated English words a strung together for some effect. I asked a question, I didnt ask some acned tooth rot from Brisbane for insults. If you want in all you have to do is what all the rest do. Make some stupid comment and..........
Oh, you just did.


----------



## playwell (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Of course my mate Peteresce here, has never said anything stupid or asked a stupid question. :roll: 

He was born with the ultimate knowledge of the universe. *NOT!!*

Your the best pete, how do I reach your lofty hieghts. *NOT!!*

Is there something you suck everyday to make you this way?

Oh yeh, and Pete, your sentances dont often string together so well either. So stop acting like you know all & that everyone else is less intelligent.

Pull ya head out of ya butt


----------



## peterescue (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Yeah what ever playwithyourself. Didnt you read the thread title. You have been dealt with so there was no need to respond
BTW
When have I asked a stupid question and when have I accused anyone else of doing so.
Put up or shut prat. Theres your homework.


----------



## playwell (May 8, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

HAHAHA :lol: :lol: 

Don't get upset Pete, I still love you baby :lol: 

Your the best, Thankyou for the advise God, whoops, or is it Jesus.

Cheers

Prat :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Don't think you've had a go at me mate,we've had misunderstandings but never had a "go" but give it your best shot if you must :roll: What a stupid thread anyway and stupid me got suckered into it hehe shows how miserably bored i am...


----------



## diamond_python (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Yeah, crap thread. Lets get it locked now!!!


----------



## Hickson (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*



Sherman said:


> Huggy, the words "abuse" and "hand" in the same quote suits you well!!!





hugsta said:


> Is that like the self abuse you give yourself????



You know, I've never quite worked out why they call it self-abuse. I find it quite enjoyable.



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*

hehehehe Oh dear this thread has gone to crapsville :wink: Surely that's everyone by now :lol: hehehe


----------



## splitty (May 9, 2005)

I think I have been left out...........................

Hmmmmm stupid question huh ??? Ok here goes..................What's an intergrade ??????


----------



## alexr (May 9, 2005)

> Surely that's everyone by now hehehe



Not me yet... so here it goes:

_An Englishman falls desperately in love with a young Irish woman. She shares his feelings but warns him that her parents will not approve as they want an Irish husband for their little girl.

Weeks pass and the Englishman is has explored all options as his desperately wants to win the approval of his girl friends parents, when in desperation he visits his GP. 

His GP informs him of this new revolutionary operation (very risky of course) that will transform the Englishman into an Irishman. The operation involves removing 25% of the Englishman?s brain ? instantly turning him Irish. 

The Dr warns him that there is a chance that this will end in death ? But the Englishman has little to loose, so the date is set.

Weeks later the young man comes too in the recovery room?.but before he can speak the Dr jumps in and informs him that there has been a terrible mistake, and 75% of his brain has been removed in error.

His reply ?She?ll be right thanks Mate?_


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 9, 2005)

top joke alexr!!!!!!!!! funny &lt;&lt;This is your finally warning about trying to sneak around the word censor. APS_Admin>>


----------



## hugsta (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Is there anyoneone on APS I haven*



> You know, I've never quite worked out why they call it self-abuse. I find it quite enjoyable



Much more enjoyable than this thread....;-)


----------



## peterescue (May 9, 2005)

splitty said:


> I think I have been left out...........................
> 
> Hmmmmm stupid question huh ??? Ok here goes..................What's an intergrade ??????



question wasn't stupid, only the answers.


----------



## alby (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

haha im new but count me in i dont really know whats going to happen but oh well


----------



## Greebo (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> i dont really know whats going to happen but oh well


 It's a bit like getting bitten by a hatchling python. It startles you the first time but you soon work out there is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## alexr (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> top joke alexr!!!!!!!!! funny



Thanks Jarvis78. Looks like the only one that got in trouble over it was you (sorry)

I shall try harder next time


----------



## alexr (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> top joke alexr!!!!!!!!! funny



Thanks Jarvis78. Looks like the only one that got in trouble over it was you (sorry)

I shall try harder next time


----------



## womas4me (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I think your joke is racist. You are putting down aussies and irish and i want it removed as i am offended and you should be banned. Or is it only racist if it involves our indigenous peoples?


----------



## alexr (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> You are putting down aussies and irish


You forgot the English (trying a little too hard to please a woman) as well as those that stutter (just check out my reply to Jarvis78.)



Please Dont ban me. You are my only friends (ps. this is not part of the "me trying to being funny" bit. )


----------



## womas4me (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

I am only stirring alexr. I hate everyone equally, and was just having a dig to try and get people abusing each other.

You are all puppets!


----------



## peterescue (May 9, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



womas4me said:


> I think your joke is racist. You are putting down aussies and irish and i want it removed as i am offended and you should be banned. Or is it only racist if it involves our indigenous peoples?



No it s racist when it marginalises and denigrates racial groups because they are racially different.
Australians , the Irish and English are all from the same racial group. There are those that claim to be Celts and see themselves as a separate racial group but im not going there.


----------



## womas4me (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Fair point, and i stand corrected, but you could of at least abused me somehow again. I havn't had any really creative abuse sent my way for days and i feel a bit lost.


----------



## alexr (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*



> I am only stirring alexr.


LMAO. And my mum always said that was my job....


----------



## rodentrancher (May 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Is there anyone on APS I haven*

Actually, why is this thread still going?? Who gives a stuff who's been picked on by Peter R? :? I don't really care whether he's picked on me or not. :lol:


----------

